# Proud of Malik turning 11!



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Today's my boy's birthday, he's 11, yeay! Happy Birthday to him, he beat the 10 year-4 mo. average for GSs. He has hemangio and I am thrilled he made it to this day. Strange how we are, but it was important to me. He got some yummy deer meat breakfast


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

He looks great! Happy 11th B-day Handsome!

Gator says - I hope your birthday is most delicious!


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Hee hee, love it!! Malik says "thanks, Gator, nice cake !"


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy birthday Malik!


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Happy Birthday Malik! Many more!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday Malik, he's a fighter


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Malik ,you are such a handsome boy! Keep fighting buddy. Enjoy your day.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy *11th* Birthday to the very handsome Malik!! Enjoy all that extra spoiling today!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool! Happy Birthday Malik!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Malik!!!


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday Pup!!!!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

congratulations!


----------

